# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Krishterimi ne pikture

## Diella1

Krishterimit i kane dhuruar talentin e tyre shume piktore te famshem. Le te sjellim ketu disa nga pikturat me te famshme

_Adhurimi i mbreterve_, Rubens, 1634

----------


## Diella1

_Adhurimi i mbreterve_,  Diego Velasquez, 1619






_Adhurimi i mbreterve_,  Simone Peterzano, shekulli 16

----------


## Diella1

_Adhurimi i mbreterve_,  Rubens,  1617-1618




_Adhurimi i mbreterve_, Peter Paul Rubens, shekulli 17

----------


## Diella1

_Adhurimi i mbreterve_, Rembrandt, 1632




_Adhurimi i mbreterve_,  Murillo, shek 17

----------


## Diella1

_Adhurimi i mbreterve_, Jean Fouquet




_Adhurimi i mbreterve_, Giotto

----------


## Diella1

_Adhurimi i mbreterve_, Jacopo da Ponte, 1563- 1564




_Adhurimi i mbreterve_,  Botticelli, 1475

----------


## Diella1

_Adhurimi i mbreterve_,  Gentile da Fabriano, 1423

----------


## Diella1

_Adhurimi i barinjve_, Guido Reni




_Adhurimi i barinjve_,  Matthias Stom, 1635-1640

----------


## Diella1

_Adhurimi i barinjve_,  Bronzino





_Adhurimi i barinjve_,  Andrea Mantegna, 1451-1453

----------


## Diella1

_Adhurimi i barinjve_, Guido Reni, 1630-1642





_Adhurimi i barinjve_, Gaudenzio Ferrari, 1533

----------


## Diella1

_Adhurimi i barinjve_, Gerard van Honhorst, 1622





_Adhurimi i barinjve_,  Domenico Ghirlandaio, 1485

----------


## Diella1

_Adhurimi i barinjve_,  Caravaggio, shek 16





_Adhurimi i barinjve_, Georges da le Tour, 1644

----------


## Diella1

_Adhurimi i barinjve_, Jacopo Bassano, 1580-1590





_Adhurimi i barinjve_,  Correggio, 1529-1530

----------


## Diella1

*Adhurimi i barinjve*,  Giorgione, 1510




_Adhurimi i barinjve_, El Greco, 1614

----------


## Diella1

_Adhurimi i barinjve_, James Tissot, 1886-1894

----------


## Diella1

_Shpallja e lindjes se Krishtit_, Paolo de Matteis, 1712





_Shpallja_, Rubens, 1628

----------


## Diella1

_Shpallja_, Murillo, 1655

----------


## Diella1

_Shpallja_,  Leonardo Da Vinci






_Shpallja_,  Antoniazzo Romano, shek 15

----------


## Diella1

_Shpallja_, Giovanni Bellini, shek 15






_Shpallja_, Benedetto Bonfigli, shek 15

----------


## Diella1

_Shpallja_,  Bicci de Lorenzo, shek 15





_Shpallja_, Botticelli, shek 15

----------

